# Welche epischen Rezepte holen



## Bullzyi (1. Oktober 2009)

bin eigentlich juwe geworden für die drachenaugengems... aber wenn man schon mal 441 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will ich den Sack zumachen und auch vom max ein wenig profitieren...

welche Rezepte soll ich mir nun holen ? Ich will nur das nötigste haben ...   

Stärke, Critrating, Zaubermacht        das werden glaub ich gems sein die auf jeden Fall gut weggehen...

Mein ihr es ist auch Sinnvoll  jede epischen Gem ( also ich spreche von den verschiedenen Farben ) 1 brauchbares Rezept habem das ich auch alle Steine verwerten kann ?

Ab dem Zeitpunkt wo ich keine Rezepte mehr brauche landen alle meine Drachenauge im AH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anaximedes (1. Oktober 2009)

Man kann nie genug von den Steinen haben. Ich persönlich werde mir alle besorgen. Als Juwe macht eh genug gold, da verzichte ich lieber auf die 3k/pro monat, die man durch die drachenaugen verdient


----------



## Bullzyi (1. Oktober 2009)

Anaximedes schrieb:


> Man kann nie genug von den Steinen haben. Ich persönlich werde mir alle besorgen. Als Juwe macht eh genug gold, da verzichte ich lieber auf die 3k/pro monat, die man durch die drachenaugen verdient



ja aber das ist eher was für Liebhaber, goldtechnisch wird das kaum was bringen.... ich mach den Beruf nur um Gold zu verdienen. 

hab den Tipp bekommen...

 Der Schliff ansich ist kaum was Wert... der epische rohling hat den hohen Wert ....

 hmm wahrscheindlich ist es sogar gescheiter 

 Dailyis machen - Drachenauge ins AH - Pro Drachenauge ( bei uns 120 g ) crashen..

 Wenn ich davon ausgehe das der Schliff 15g kostet ( bei uns im durchschnitt ) kann ich da 8 mal schleifen lassen... 

 hmm vielleicht noch wer da der was dazu und generell sagen könnte ?

 danke cya


----------



## neophyter (6. Januar 2010)

Ich kann mir grad nicht vorstellen, dass der Bedarf an den Drachenaugen so hoch ist.
Wer braucht denn Drachenaugen? Nur die Juweliere selbst für ihr eigenes Eqpt. Max. 3 können davon gleichzeitig getragen werden.
Die kann man als Juwe problemlos selbst bekommen. Eisiges Prisma droppt mit etwas Glück eins und Mit den Juwe-Daylies hat man die doch schnell zusammen.
Ich pers. würde als Juwe niemals mehr als 10g für ein Drachenauge bezahlen, einfach weil ich sie selbst schnell und einfach farmen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema:
Es gibt tatsächlich Rezepte die sind gefragter als andere.

Die Ersten Rezepte die ich mir holen würde sind:
- Das bzw die Drachenaugen Rezepte, die du selbst brauchst
- + 30 Ausdauer
- + 23 Zaubermacht
- + 20 Intelligenz
- + 40 Angriffskraft
- + 20 Beweglichkeit
- + 20 Tempowertung
- + 20 Wille
- + 20 Verteidigungswertung

Damit kannst du meiner Erfahrung nach schon viel Geld verdienen

Danach holst du dir einfach nach und nach jedes Epic Rezept, dass du dir kaufen kannst.

Ich pers. habe Juwe genommen wegen den Drachenaugen und um Geld zu machen und weils mir Spaß gemacht hat (ja es ist ein Spiel und soll Spaß machen so ganz nebenbei ^^ )

Ich habe mein Beite-Juwe-Makro für den Handelschannel und immer wenn ich in einer Hauptstadt bin klicke ich da ab und an mal drauf oder wenn ich sehe, dass jemand einen Stein sucht, den ich herstellen kann, wisper ich ihn an.

Das gibt zwischen 5 und 15 G pro Schliff.

Wenn ich mein schnelles Fliegen habe geh ich zudem Saronit farmen, sondieren und im AH verkaufen. Gibt auch gut Geld =)

Hoffe das hat euch was gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anaximedes (21. Januar 2010)

Aus den Drachenaugen Alptraumtränen schleifen und im Ah verkloppen


----------



## Atoc_lol (19. April 2010)

würde auch erst mal die gefragtersten kaufen:
- stärke
- int
- stärke
- tempo
- rüstungsdurchschlagskraft ( mit denen mach ich mein gold)
- angriffskraft


----------

